# the worst thing about your camera?



## duncanp (Mar 9, 2006)

i suppose mine must have to be the fact that you can focus on the dust on the lens.... it makes you have to clean it!

argh the thumbprint...!


----------



## JTHphoto (Mar 9, 2006)

:lmao: mine would be similar... i hate that there is such a thing as sensor dust... mine is really bad right now... and the solution is to "attempt" to clean it and risk causing hundreds of dollars worth of damage or just leave it as it is and don't take photos with an aperture smaller/bigger # than 11... 

once and for all is 22 smaller or bigger than 11? or is there a different way of comparing fstops/aperture (these are the same right?)


----------



## Jeff Canes (Mar 9, 2006)

Dust spots not a good think. I believer most DSL&#8217;s have a clear glass filter over the sensor. So it&#8217;s really not that danger to clear it.  I use a blow bulb. Also try shooting with lower f-stop and high shutter speed the dust with not show up

With my camera it the weight and the dust


----------



## 303villain (Mar 9, 2006)

My biggest complaint is the small viewfinder(damn you olympus!) and that there is not yet a vertical grip.  other than that, i love it.  
PS-olympus=no dust! yay, actually, i dont really know how well it works, but i never have seen any dust.


----------



## darich (Mar 9, 2006)

Worst thing about my camera is that i don't know what ISO setting I'm shooting in because there is no display to show it.
I've shot in the wrong setting before and it would be a great help toi have an ISO display.
I think most cameras are the same though.


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 10, 2006)

JTHphoto said:
			
		

> nce and for all is 22 smaller or bigger than 11? or is there a different way of comparing fstops/aperture (these are the same right?)



Aperture is the hole in the lens.  F/stop is the number used to describe the size of that hole.

f/stop = focal length of lens divided by the size of the aperture

If you set a 50mm lens at f/2, the aperture is 25mm wide.  So the smaller the f/stop number, the larger the aperture.

I would like to know how well Olympus' built in sonic sensor cleaning feature works.  I wonder if it is possible to create a dust proof sensor?  Learning to clean your sensor regularly may just be part of using a digital camera.  I have wet cleaned mine twice now.  I try to get away with using an air blower.

Here's a good link about cleaning your sensor.

http://www.cleaningdigitalcameras.com/

Check out this link for information on diffraction caused by small apertures and sensor size.  

http://www.cambridgeincolour.com/tutorials/diffraction-photography.htm


----------



## MyCameraEye (Mar 10, 2006)

I have both the Nikon D200 and the Nikon D70 and the weakest parts of both cameras are the built in flashes. When I say weak I mean, physically weak. I do not use the built in flashes. If I want light, I slap on a Sb-800 or find other means. I wish you could get this camera with no built in flash yet still have it command slaves.


----------



## slickhare (Mar 10, 2006)

the focus rings of 4/3 lenses can be set to go either way. so because of that, it can get really confusing about which way you're focusing because there are no markers and it rotates all the way around both ways without stopping. but otherwise i love my camera to death.


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 10, 2006)

The "worst thing" about any of my cameras would be me, I suppose.  They all do what I "tell" them to do.  Very often, I don't direct them well.

Oh well.


----------



## manfromh (Mar 10, 2006)

The worst thing is that when the roll is full, it starts to rewind it, and thats loud.


----------



## zedin (Mar 10, 2006)

The worst thing about my d70s that I have found is that you have to go into the menus to change from single time autofocus to continuous autofocus.  I miss having it changable on the outside of my F100.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Mar 10, 2006)

The small viewfinder on the D70, and the awful AF on the 2020.

But at least they don't say 'Canon' on them... 

(just kidding, put down the pitchforks....really.  guys...oh crap! *runs*)


----------



## pfleck86 (Mar 10, 2006)

worst thing = hard manual white-balance
not-so bad but not great thing = isn't a Canon 20D (I love those cameras )


----------



## Peanuts (Mar 10, 2006)

Welcome to TPF Pfleck86!

I had to think about it for a while, especially seeing as it is in for repair and I can't hold it, oh wait, that's it.  It gave out on me. Other than that, I can only complain about dust on the sensor.


----------



## Oldfireguy (Mar 10, 2006)

D2X.  The weight.  

Stick a long lens on it and your packing what feels like 10 pounds.


----------



## nitefly (Mar 12, 2006)

Worst thing about my camera is.. that I can't change the TV over with it.


----------

